# crane tub spout



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

customer has a 2 handle crane tub and shower valve
pulling up on the diverter on the spout does not stop the water
tried to remove the tub spout it is a 2 piece spout it has a bell shaped escutcheon with a set screw against the wall i tried to unscrew the spout the front section came off leaving the other piece against the wall reminds me of a delta style where you solder the adapter on the lookout this one has a thread flush against the bell shaped escutcheon
anyone know if i can unscrew this piece or what is it?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Pic?


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

sorry no picture house looks to be about 1940s thought i could just unscrew the spout and replace it front 4 inches or so unscrews leaving this thread upb against the chrome bell set screw on the bell is frozen cant remove it thought some one might be familiar with this set up


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

kiddplum said:


> sorry no picture house looks to be about 1940s thought i could just unscrew the spout and replace it front 4 inches or so unscrews leaving this thread upb against the chrome bell set screw on the bell is frozen cant remove it thought some one might be familiar with this set up


I wonder if it looks like a members avatar. When you step back, does it look like a face?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Not the tub version but does it look similar? Dial-Eze I think?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

...anyways, if it looks similar you would have needed to remove at least the handles to spin this spout off that chromed box escutcheon. When the spout was off you would see that a brass disk does the sealing. It usually falls off when the plunger spun out. If this is it I have a little trick to do the repair.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for the pictures and input it is a dial eze what i am trying to do is replace the original spout with a new diverter spout
hoping i could just unscrew the old one is it possible it is some type of slip fit over copper similat to the delta style where you solder their adapter on and then screw on spout the escuchteon against the wall with the set screw puzzles me wonder if it is just some type of and adapter that is screwed on to an existing nipple didnt want to get too crazy trying to remove something and risk tearing something apart in the wall until i knew what was back there just reaching out to some of the old timers or service guys who may have installed or worked on this before


----------



## beanburner (Apr 30, 2012)

alot of times that was 1 inch nipple behind the wall ,i use to run hot water first to expand the metals then try to take it off, chicago and crane had those bigger spouts.if not then i wound up putting a e z out on ,last resort was the pipe wrench to get it off.afterwards sometimes i had to put a brass bushing ground down to go into the wall a lot of high end homes that h/o just wouldnt let you open the wall as a option


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It is 1" if memory serves but I don't remember if they were NPT or other. It is a heavy brass spout but I don't know how much torque the valve will handle.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

beanburner said:


> alot of times that was 1 inch nipple behind the wall ,i use to run hot water first to expand the metals then try to take it off, chicago and crane had those bigger spouts.if not then i wound up putting a e z out on ,last resort was the pipe wrench to get it off.afterwards sometimes i had to put a brass bushing ground down to go into the wall a lot of high end homes that h/o just wouldnt let you open the wall as a option


 Don't be burning the bean in Illinois without the proper full intro as request here...


----------

